# Native SUV!!!



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

2


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Skiffs looking good. I like the all blue. Keep us posted and pics coming, Gratz sure the wait will pay off


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

That Rocks ! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

X2 on the blue. I love those Natives if I didn't decide to go back to school I would definitely get one.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

I love the boat and the color. I want to paint my Johnsen skiff a similar color.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Going, Going, Gone!!! Native that is!!!
Like the blue. Congrats and enjoy! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

Looks great! One suggestion...........put a black keel guard on. This ill protect the finish and complement the black vinyl trim.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great!
I saw this skiff when I picked up mine.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

another sweet skiff from ankona, love the color


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Congrats..Lets see pics of her with fish!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That is a nice boat! I love the center console setup.


----------



## Capt_David (Jul 14, 2008)

Best looking one yet. I love the center console.


----------



## HarperG (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks great! Looks familiar http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1270083048 
I'm loving mine.

Couldn't tell from the pic what hp yami is that?


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Its actually Mels he was using it to shoot pics for the website or something but im putting 25 2 stroke yamaha


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I love the color I was looking at this same skiff in Mel's side yard two weeks ago.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Well now the long stretch as i have 14 days left of school and probably wont be picking it up this week but i guess im just going to have to stick it out! more pics will follow up as well as progress polling platform is on so now its the engine that is needed!  again this is not my engine.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

If you guys happen to look up Native Skiff SUV review on youtube the boat that has the center steering console is mine hehehe ;D


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Thats cool and your suv is sweet


----------



## HarperG (Mar 31, 2010)

I just watched the Youtube clip, now I'm jelous. Mine doesn't have the gas shocks on the rear storage box or the trays. Probably because mine had the first box, but now I'll have to give Mel a call. A few improvement will be needed.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Do it!! thank you for the kind words!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

x2! I want gas shocks on my front compartment hatch!
Btw, your skiff looks great!!!


----------



## jhicks3 (May 24, 2010)

Let me start by saying hi to everyone as I'm new to the forum. Found out it existed a couple of days ago and so far I think its fantastic! Very nice on the SUV, the color and the boat are awesome!! I'm waiting on mine right now from Mel. Last I heard production started but I'm unsure how long the building process takes. Sweet ride, hope to see you on the water!


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

First of welcome! I dont know who i would be without out this forum! hope to see you on the water as well! ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Seems like there's a lot of us Ankona skiff owners on here lately!
The population is growing!!! lol

I was actually on the highway Friday morning at around 5:30.
When a police officer on a motorcycle pulled up next to me.
He asked me if the skiff was a Native, and that he loved it.
He backed off and checked out the skiff some more...lol

I was surprised he knew what a Native was, but I told him it wasn't.


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Definitely alot of "Ankoners" out there! Making me jealous of all the sweet looking boats!!


----------



## dcg222 (Mar 6, 2010)

What up tarpon if you don't mind me askin' out the door co$t on how ya set that boat up and what did U put on it as far as motor and accessories?Let me know it's gonna be my next skid ;D


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

So what's up with the skiff?
Pick it up yet?


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> So what's up with the skiff?
> Pick it up yet?


Saw it Saturday, it's still at the shop...


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

unfortunately some things going on that trying to get resolved here at home but out the door 9,800 polling platform 25 yami 2 strk center console ice blue not much things on it


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> unfortunately some things going on that trying to get resolved here at home but out the door 9,800 polling platform 25 yami 2 strk center console ice blue not much things on it


That doesn't add up. You must have a premium aluminum trailer to get up that. :-/


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

We were getting a float-on but things are just frantic and crazy that just havent really remembered everything


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

9.8K ouch!
Well, I guess it's still not TOO bad!
Sweet boat though! Mel's got some nice boat builds going on. What made you go with the solid color scheme?


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

Mels convincing wisdom!!  ;D


----------



## CatchBravo (Nov 21, 2009)

to add to that now that i look at 2 toned boats i cant stand them so glad that we went with solid color


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Looks like the skiff is a no go. Found out today. Not much else to say disappointed apology to ankona for unintentionally wasting there time.  :-/



Wow that sucks.
It's a great looking skiff.
Looks like someone might get a deal on an SUV.


----------

